# Tadpole help



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

How active are tadpoles when they first break the egg? I had my first tad break out of the egg while I was gone for a few days. I am worried because there is not much movement. Since I was gone a lot of water evaporated and I'm worried that could have caused some problems.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

In my experience, the tads are very lethargic for the first few days. In fact, my first tad didn't move at all to the point that I thought he died. As I began pouring the water down the drain, he squirmed. So I just leave them in the water until they start moving or they mold and I know they are actually dead. It's not a bad thing, I haven't lost any tads that seemed sluggish at first. As long as they are out of the gel completely, and at least stay upright, or partially upright (just not totally upsidedown) they should be ok. Good luck!
Bryan


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

The tads don't do much for about a week or so. They're still feeding off the egg yolk. Give the tad a few days and it should be up and swimming around.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the posts! I figured I shouldn't be so worried but that is hard when it is your first tadpole lol.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

A couple other things that you may find helpful. I don't see a ton of movement until they are a few weeks old. They will grow tremendously fast in the first 2 to 3 weeks as well. Also typically if they die it will be within the first two weeks and they decompose in a matter of days. I check tad cups usually twice a week and have had times that I find empty cups because on has died and decomposed rather quickly. Good luck with the tad and surely it will be a good learning experience for your future tads.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks jubjub47. I am starting to see more movement already. When should I start adding food like tadpole bites and such. At the moment there is a lot of algae that I believe he is working on but I didn't know when to add other things. Sorry I have been searching but the tadpole care sheets don't explain some of these things.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I usually wait a week after hatching before feeding them. By then they're usually actively swimming around. 

If you add pellet food like Frog Bites, you can see when they start eating. Just add a pellet or two, then check back after a couple of hours and remove any uneaten ones.

One thing I've noticed is that they loooove dead fruit flies. They're like tadpole candy. So if I forget some flies in the dusting cup and they suffocate from the vitamin powder, or I find any dead ones in the bottom of the cup after feeding the frogs, I'll usually sprinkle them in the tad cups. I figure the extra vitamins can't hurt.


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi,

I'll start feeding when I notice feces in the cup. That way you know they are ready for food. Good luck with them!

Rick


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Umm, no food = nothing in the digestive tract. I suppose that approach might work if there's other stuff like algae for them to feed on, though.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I too, do not start feeding until there is feces in the tad's cup, usually between 5 and 7 days after hatching.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys hopefully I will have some great tads soon. I just got five more eggs today and I have three good eggs developing!


----------

